# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Divorci

## J@mes

Perpara se te paraqes nje studim(sociologjik-psikologjik) lidhur me temen dua te shtroj disa pyetje per diskutim.

1. Çfare eshte divorci?
2. Divorci ne vetvete cfare perfaqeson?
*Problem juridik.
*Problem social.

----------


## xfiles

Une nuk e shoh si nje problem ne vetvete. Eshte thjesht nje fenomen i po aq i natyrshem sa edhe vete martesa. 
Dashuria eshte e perjetshme per aq kohe sa zgjat.
(L'amore è eterno finche dura).

Ne fakt nuk kuptova mire çeshtjen e temes, flitet per divorcin si problem, apo problemet gjate divorcit, apo si eshte muhabeti.

----------


## J@mes

*1- Hyrje (njohja me problemin).*
Divorci perfaqeson nje te drejte te njeriut. Ai eshte shprehje e lirise se individit per te dashuruar dhe per te zgjedhur. E drejta e barabarte juridike- civile midis burrit dhe gruas per prishjen e marteses triumfoi mbi te drejten e njeanshme. Vendosja e te drejtes se divorcit eshte shprehje e qyteterimit te sotem dhe njeheresh mund te konsiderohet si nje fitore e madhe boterore. Megjithate divorci ne vetvete perfaqeson nje problem social. Mund te duket ne fakt disi paradokse qe nje e drejte te quhet si problem , kur dihet qe problemet sociale kane te bejne me sjelljet devijimet. Divorci megjithate eshte nje problem social perderisa per te flitet , shkruhet me shqetesim derisa ai shkakton probleme sociale derisa shumica e njerezve e cilesojne ate si nje te tille. Nga pikpamja juridike mund te mos pranohet qe divorci te klasifikohet midis problemeve sociale derisa ai perfaqeson nje te drejte. Ne shumicen e rasteve divorci lidhet me shkaqe te cilat ne te vertete perfaqesojne probleme sociale si: martesat e palumtura, dhune seksuale, dhune psikologjike, krimi etj. Divorci fiton gjithashtu statusin e te qenit nje problem social nisur nga problemet sociale qe ai sjell ne nje pjese apo ndoshta ne shumicen e rasteve. Problem shqetesues mbetet ai i femijeve te te divorcuareve, te cilet kundrejt femijeve te familjeve te tjera bejne nje jete me te stresuar.
Traumatizimi psikik i tyre shkon si rregull ne perpjestim te drejte me shkallen e konflikteve te prinderve gjate procesit te divorcimit. Ne analize te fundit pavarsisht ngjyrimeve individuale divorci perfaqeson nje problem social per nga permasat, social per nga origjina dhe shkaqet sociale per nga pasojat qe shkakton ai te pakten sot per sot.

----------


## J@mes

*2- Metodologjia.*
Studimi eshte kartakteristik sociologjik-psikologjik dhe bazohet ne metodikat bashkekohore te shkencave sociale.
Cdonjera nga keto metodika studimi ka vlerat e veta sic mund te kete edhe kufizimet perkatese. Per divorcin po ta shohim ceshtjen ne tere gjeresine e saj ne mardheniet midis ciftit bipolar dhe ne lidhjet intime midis burrit dhe gruas nje rendesi te dores se pare kane edhe problematikat  perkatese psikologjike seksuale. Nepermjet temes se divorcit te depertojme per aq sa na lejon ajo ne personalitetin njerezor ne psikologjine e tij ne etiken e tij ne shendetin e ne jeten e tij intime e seksuale duke synuar qe ti shohim ato ne mardheniet me partnerin me burrin apo me gruan. Shoqerite e zhvilluara kane nivel me te larte te divorcit . Ne perendim divorci eshte nje nder problemet me te studiuara.  Ne kete studim eshte marre parasysh edhe disa vende  ne zhvillim. Edhe ato kane specifikat e veta dhe ne 60%  te tyre ritmet jane ne nivele me te larta se ne shtetet e bashkuara te amerikes. Per ralizimin e studimit jane marre te dhena nga burime zyrtare te dhenat e INSTATIT-it PNUD-it te gjykatave dhe te institucioneve te tjera shqiptare apo te huaja qe veprojne ne shqiperi te organizatave te shtypit etj. Mbi te gjitha nepermjet ketij studimi jane pasqyruar opinionet e njerezve me status civil, moshe gjini nivel arsimor vendbanim e deri ne besim te ndryshem fetar. Informacioni baze dhe me voluminoz eshte marre nga libri i Hamit Beqja dhe Leke Sokoli. Ndersa per te ndjekur gjendjen e femijeve apo dhe te vete individeve te divorcuar na u duk e arsyeshme tu referohemi divorceve ne funksion te kohes qe ka kaluar prej tyre etj. Ne kete procedure do te njihemi plotesisht ne vijim te ketij studimi.

----------


## J@mes

*3- Trajtimi i problemit (faktoret qe ndikojne).*

Divorci ndodh vetem atje dhe atehere kur ekziston martesa. Sot ne bote numri i divorceve pergjithesisht eshte rritur. Por c’tregon kjo rritje? 

Divorci eshte sidoqofte e kunderta e marteses, pra zgjidhja e saj. “lidhja dhe zgjidhja e marteses rregullohet me ligj’. Ketej buron statusi juridik i divorcit. Por ne rastin e divorcit aspekti ligjor eshte me i theksuar se ne martese. Kjo sepse cdo individ mund te lidhet ne martese me nje individ te seksit tjeter  me vullnetin e tij te lire brenda kornizave te ligjit. Vendimi per lidhje ne martese deklarohet para organeve shteterore. Kjo perfaqeson thjesht nje shpallje zyrtare te vullnetit per tu martuar. Mjafton vetem qe individet qe martohen te kene arritur moshen e marteses sic parashikon ligji dhe te mos kene lidhje gjaku me njeri-tjetrin etj. 
Sipas legjislacionit tone martesa mund te zgjidhet vetem me vendimin e gjykates. Madje ligjvenesi yne ka pranuar kurdohere vetem rruge gjjyqesore institucionale jokontaktor te marteses. Shkurorezimi njihet e rregullohet me ligj thuajse ne te gjithe boten. Por praktikat e zgjidhjes se marteses ndryshojne nga nje vend ne nje tjeter. Nga sa mund te gjykojme na duket se legjislacioni i sotem i familjes eshte ne parametra normale. Ketu kemi parasysh kodin e familjes ndonese eshte ai i vitit 1982 dhi i pajisur me nje ligj shtese ne vitin 1991 i cili e pershtat ne nje fare menyre KF me kushtet e reja te pluralizmit dhe te te drejtave te individeve. Ne percaktimin normal kemi parasysh jo hollesira juridike por dy parime themelore. Nga njera ane ajo nuk merr ne mbrojtje nje martese qe ka humbur qellimet e saj qe ka mbetur formale dhe per rrjedhoje nuk ju sjell ndonje dobi individeve bashkeshorteve femijeve te tyre si dhe vet shoqerise. Nga ane tjeter net e nuk shohim ndonje liberalizim te plote te se drejtes per shkurorezim cka do te demtonete qendrueshmerine e mardhenieve martesore ne familje. Pra eshte i pamundur divorci arbitrar jashte kontrollit shoqeror. Pavarsisht nga statistikat e ketij dhjetevjecari te paskomunizmit duket se edhe ne shqiperi divorcet kane pasur prirje per rritje. Per shembull ne pa dashur te profetizojme paraqshikojme se divorcet net e ardhmen do te rriten. Ne kete parashikim kemi parasysh pervojen e vendeve te tjera, sikurse edhe rrethanat specifike te Shqiperise. Ne rritjen e tyre duket se do te ndiklojne nje sere faktoresh qe kane te bejne me ndryshime te thella sociale. Por rritja e divorcit ka shtuar per diskutim te ardhmen e marteses ne familje. Nuk dyshim se edhe brenda shoqerise shqiptare organizimi i familjes do te pesoje shume ndryshime. Por familja do te vazhdoje te mbetet celula baze e shoqerise, me nje numer karakteristikash te pergjithshme qe shquajne ate. Ajo do te vazhdoje te karakterizohet nga monogamia. Lidhja monogame ehste sanksionuar ne legjislacione te te gjitha vendeve. Por duke marre parasysh shkallen e larte te divorcit disa studjues ka shprehur mendimin se ky model i marteses mund te quhet monogami seriale. Sot konstatohet prirja qe divorci te ndiqet ne menyre gjithnje e masive nga rimartesa. Rimartesa nga ana e saj eshte prova me e mire e epersise se familjed dhe vete marteses perkundrejt alternativave te tyre. Sa me e paqendrueshme te jete nje popullsi aq me teper rriten premisat e rritjes se ritmeve te divorcit midis individeve perberes te saj. Ndersa ne nje popullsi qe ndryshon sa me e rregullt te jete levizja e saj aq me pak divorce mund te kete. Rritjet e divorcit shkojne gjithashtu ne perpjestim me rritjen e vorbullen e urbanizimit nivelin e spontaliteti te tij. Pra rritjet e larta te levizjes gjeografike tentojne zvogelimin e lidhjeve shoqerore, krijojne anormalitet dhe ndikojne ne menyre perkeqesuese mbi normat e sjelljes. Mjaft autore e kane trajtuar divorcing dhe problemeve qe krijon ai edhe ne raport me integrimin e komuniteti fetar me shkallen e besimit shpeshtesine e pjesemarrjes ne ceremoni e rite fetare apo me frekuentimin e institucioneve emocional e psikologjik. Studimet jane perqendruar edhe ne tregues te tjere qe ndikojne mbi divorcing sic jane: niveli i liberalizimit te shoqerise, tipi dhe mosha e marteses numri i femijeve e deri tek shpeshtesia e shtatzanise, nivelit te punesimit te burrave e grave, te ardhurat mesatare te familjeve dhe diferanca e te ardhurave midis partnereve te lidhur ne martese , alternativat e marteses, simptomat e depresionit, shkalla e pranueshmerise se divorcit nga prinderit e komunitetit me i gjere, niveli i arsimimit  e diferenca e arsimimit midis burrit e gruas menyrat e jeteses para e gjate marteses etj.

Keto studime gjithsesi nxjerrin ne pah disa shkaqe te pergjithshme. Analiza e rrjetit te faktoreve qe permendem, madje pa shume veshtiresi ky rrjet mund te zgjerohet,  jep vetem rezultate sugjeruese vetem ne nivel por e pergjithshmja tregon prirjet qe karakterizojne kete dukuri ne nje kohe e per nje popullsi te caktuar. Por po aq e rendesishme eshte  analiza, le te themi, ne nivel mikro, qe lidhet me natyren e individeve qe divorcohen, me konceptet e tyre per jeten, me karakterin dhe temperamentin e tyre.
    Meqe divorci ka egzistuar ne kultura te ndryshme, studimet mbi te jane orientuar ne zbulimin e shkaqeve specifike te tij, per nje vend apo nje periudhekohe te dhene. Edhe pse divorci nuk eshte vleresuar njelloj ne cdo shoqeri, pothuaj se cdo shoqeri e ka toleruar ate, ndonese ne mase te ndryshme. SHBA kane sot ritmet me te larta te divorcit nder vendet e medha te industrializuara. Kjo lidhet me menyren amerikane te jeteses, nivelin e larte te zhvillimit ekonomik, pra te mundesive per te amortizuar pasojat e tij dhe me starndartin e lirive vetjake. Ne Suedi niveli i divorceve lidhet shume me lirine me te madhe seksuale paramartesore por edhe pasmartesore. Ritmet e divorcit jane te larta edhe ne komunitetin e shteteve qe perbenin ish-Bashkimin Sovjetik, ku si shkak kryesor i divorceve eshte konsideruar gjithnje alkolizmi (Goode 1961:404). Per nje kohe te gjate Japonia kishte ritme shume te larta te divorcit; sot ato jane te ulta. Shkak i ketyre ndryshimeve jane nderyrjet shoqerore per regullimin e divorceve. Kina gjithashtu eshte shquar per nje politike shume te shtrenguar ndaj divorcit , e sanksionuar ne ligjin e vitit 1950 dhe ne zbutjen relative te saj, me ligjin e vitit 1980 (Zhangling. 1983:943). 
Ne disa vende perendimore (P.sh: Angli, Itali etj.), bumi  i divorceve ka ndodhur pas hyrjes ne fuqi te ligjeve per to. Ne te tjera vende te Perendimit (Kanada etj.), ligjet kane ndryshuar duke mundesuar realizimin me lehtesi te divorceve, ndaj ato jane rritur, fillimisht, dhe kane rene, me vone. Ne vendet arabe divorcet jane aplikuar gjeresisht por, per keto vende, as qe mund te gjykohet mbi shkaqet e tyre derisa, sipas tradites islame divorci kryej fare thjesht. Nje burre mund t'a divorconte gruan e tij vetem duke i thene tri here: *``te kam leshuar!``*(Spencer, 1990:320). Divorcet jane ndikuar shume edhe nga luftrat. Lufta e Dyte Boterore, P.sh: shkateroi shume familje. Ne Britani, ne vitin 1947, divorcet u riten 10 here ne krahasim me paraluften .
Nga ky udhetim neper bote rezulton se divorci eshte nje dukuri sociale, se ritmet e tij percaktohen jo vetem nga vullneti i individeve qe divorcohen, por edhe nga shkaqe te pergjithshme se faktoret sociale qe ndikojne ne divorce kane specifika dhe ndryshojne sipas kulturave, popujve, periudhave. Mund te thuhet gjithashtu se, pergjithsisht, divorcet nuk kane nje shkak te vetem, por nje kompleks shkaqesh. Edhe kur dikush mendon, prerazie me siguri, se nje divorc i dhene kishte kete ose ate shkak konkret, perseri duhet menduar se shkaku i dhene eshte, si te thuash, shkaku i fundit por jo shkaku i vetem.
Pjesa qe do te trajtojme ne vijim eshte ndoshta me e veshtira. Kjo lidhet kryesisht me konceptet dhe vleresimet e ndryshme qe kane rreth kesaj ceshtjeje individet e ndryshem,perfshire dhe shkencetaret sociale.Kjo lidhet,po aq,edhe me shkallet e ndryshme te stigmatizmit,ashpersine e denimit ose,ne te kundert,masen e tolerimit te kesaj dukurie ne vende,popuj,kultura e kohe te ndryshme.
Kjo veshtiresi haset qe me emertimin. Pra, si t'a quajme lidhjen me nje partner alternativ, vec bashkeshortit: pabesi, shkelje kurore, seks jashte martesor, mardhenje, dashuri jashte martese, pra cfare? Qofte ne literaturen mbi divorcin, qofte ne lgjislacionine e vendeve te ndryshme gjejme thuajse te gjitha emertimet e mesiperme. Ne te vertete, ne kendveshtrim social-psikologjik, asnjeri prej ketyre emertimeve nuk na duket i plote.
Termi seks jashtemartesor,per shembull, nuk shpreh shkallen e afeksionit, pra nuk tregon nese kemi te bejme me nje lidhje, te themi, rastesore apo, ne te kundert, me nje dashuri te vertete. Ose, nese themi mardhenie jashte ciftit bashkeshortor, perseri nuk dime se c’lloj mardheniesh jane ato. Termi shkelje kurore lidhet, sic theksuam me siper, me traditen e vendosjes se kurores se marteses ne kishe. Por c’mund te thuhet per myslimanet qe nuk shkojne ne kishe apo per te krishteret ateiste?
Termi tradheti bashkeshortore eshte tradicionalisht me i zakonshmi. Ai ehte perdorur qe ne antikitet e vazhdon te perdoret kudo edhe ne kohet moderne. Edhe ne shume vende te qyteteruara divorci eshte i ligjeruar fillimisht vetem per tradhetine bashkeshortore, duke e konsideruar ate si shkakun me madhor te prishjes se marteses. Por a eshte e drejte qe nje lidhje jashte martesore te konsiderohet si nje akt tradheti? Une bashkohem me ate mase te madhe njerezish qe pohojne se shenjes se barazimit midis kesaj ”tradhetie” dhe llojeve te tjera te tradhetise, atyre qe perfaqesojne krime te renda, eshte e pa drejte. Nese pranojme ta quajme tradheti, atehere duhet te pranojme,gjithashtu, se ajo meritojme te ndeshkohet si e tille. Ne te vertete ndeshkimi me i madh qe mund ti behet asaj qe eshte bere zakon te quhet tradheti bashkeshortore, eshte dhe duhet te jete divorci, ndonse nuk eshte aspak e thane qe c’do tradheti bashkeshortore te pasohet nga divorci.
Problemi eshte i thjeshte dhe ska pse te dramatizohet sic ndodh shpesh: ”une dhe ti u lidhem ne martese”. Por une nuk qenkam i zoti ose e zonja qe tju permbahem kushteve te marteses, ndaj duhet ta prishim ate”. Ose: ne e deshem shume njeri tjetrin dhe u martuam. Por ja qe dashuria e burrit apo e gruas kjo nuk ka rendesi shteroi ose u zbraps nga nje tjeter me e forte. Ndaj mund te divorcoemi. Kaq asgje me teper! Sidomos ne, shqiptareve, na duhet ta mbledhim mendjen. Asgje me shume, sidomos asnje tragjedi! Natyrisht nuk eshte e thene qe divorci te jete nje mase standarte ndeshkimi apo denimi qe te aplikohet domosdoshmerisht per cdo rast. Kjo natyrisht varet nga nje kompleks faktoresh. Mbi te gjitha varet nga fakti se pas nje tradhetie (shkaku), ne c'mase eshte tronditur mardhenia bashkeshortore (pasojat). Dihet qe per individe te ndryshem i njejti shkak mund te kete pasoja te ndryshme. Gjithmone eshte thene se te femrat deshira per te krijuar nje cerdhe familjare dhe per te qene monogame dhe per tu lidhur me nje bure te vetem, te afte per tu kujdesur per ate dhe per femijet, eshte me e madhe se te meshkujt. Nga ana tjeter, gjithnje eshte thene se burri ka nje shpirt endacaku e lidhur kjo me deshirat e tij te shumefishta dhe me poziten e tij kundrejt asaj te gruas. Grate qe nuk deshirojne ti pershtaten presionit social, i pohojne prirjet e tyre te shumfishta sentimentale e seksuale. Mendohet se grate edhe mund te dashurojne dy burra njeheresh me sa duket besnikeria dhe pasioni jane dy gjera te ndryshme. Por a mund te kaperdiet pabesia bashkeshortore? Sot ne bote egzistojne dhe te ashtuquajturat familje seksualisht te hapura, ne te cilat burri dhe gruaja kane bere nje marreveshje te hapur apo dhe te heshtur me njeri tjetrin per te mos zbatuar regullat e nje monogamie klasike. Ekskluziviteti seksual ne keto familje nuk ekziston dhe rjedhimisht pabesia bashkeshortore nuk perben ndonje problem. Pakashume:si ne matematike ku dy mohime bejne nje pohim ashtu dhe ne martesen seksualisht te hapur dy tradheti paralele bahskeshortore te burrit dhe te gruas, mund te cojne ne qendrueshmerine e saj atje ku paqendrueshmeria ose zgjidhja e marteses ka kete shkak. Por keto familje edhe ne vendet me liberale jane te pakta ne numer. Ne familjet monogame ose normale te kulturave te ndryshme pabesia bashkeshortore eshte toleruar ne shkalle te ndryshme. Pergjithesisht ajo eshte toleruar pak ose aspak. Historikisht besnikeria seksuale femerore ndaj nje mashkulli te vetem u be e domozdoshme me vendosjen e sistemit patriarchal dhe vendosjen e tre besimeve fetare. Tradhetia bashkeshortore denohej me vdekje. Gjithcka u be per te garantuar atesine.Ne kete menyre shoqeria filloi te ndertoej mbi nje cift ermetik. Edhe ne te drejten tone zakonore eshte sanksionuar niveli zero i tolerances, sidomos per grate te cilat pikerisht per te shmangur tradhetite ne disa raste martoheshin me fishek ne paje. Rezulton se dhe ne shqiperine e sotme pabesia bashkeshortore eshte nje nga shkaqet qe po con gjithnje e me shume ne divorc. Te pakten nje ne kater martesa eshte zgjidhur per kete shkak. Te dhenat tregojne se pabesia bashkeshortore e gruas ka me shume peshe ne divorc. Ne me te shumtat e rasteve iniciatori i zgjidhjes se marteses ne kete rast eshte burri. Kjo nuk do te thote se gruaja tradheton me shume se burri. Perkundrazi duket se ndodh e kunderta.Por me sa duket gruaja eshte me e prirur se burri te fali. Ajo edhe ne pranine e keti shkaku, perpiqet ta ruaje me shume familjen duke pasur parasysh funksionin e saj te dyfishte si nene dhe si bashkeshorte. Eshte pikerisht burri ai qe e konsideron gruan me shume si pasuri seksuale ekskluzive se sa gruaja burrin.
Por a mund te falet ose ju a do te falnit? Falja nuk eshte e lehte megjithate edhe duhet. Me kujtohet se para disa vitesh kam pare nje tablo shume te bukur te nje piktor rus me diciture “vjernusja”. Babi pasi ka braktisur gruan dhe femijet per shkak te nje dashurie te re, me ne fund kthehet. Sigurisht i zhgenjyer, sic ndodh zakonisht ne keto raste. Kthehet por i ndrojtur i turperuar dhe me frike ne zemer. Duket shume i penduar. Ne duar mban ca dhurata per gruan dhe femijet. Fytyra e tij ka mare nje pamje te trishtuar e duket sikur pyet: ”A do te me falni?… Nuk desha, po…se si ngjau… Nuk do t'ju braktis me kurre!… ”Por piktori rus ka vendosur ta denoje ate rende. Gruaja dhe femijet i kane kthyer shpinen, te irrituar. Ne mur paraqiten kornizat me fotot e ciftit pas marteses. Por portreti i “burrit” njeheresh i “babait”, ishte hequr. Duket sikur s’kane per ta falur kurre”.
Flet apo nuk falet pabesia bashkeshortore, kjo varet nga individet, nga ata qe bejne e pesojne. Me jeten ndeshen te dy alternativat. Shoqeria, njerezit e familjes, njerezit e afert, shoket e miqte e nje cifti,  sikurse vete opinjoni shoqeror,nuk kane pse t’i nxisin ata per falje, sikurse per mos falje. Ata dine si te veprojne. E drejta per te vendosur eshte e drejte e tyre dhe e askujt tjeter. Te tjeret te shohin punen e tyre. Ajo qe duam te themi eshte se mos falja eshte divorc asgje me shume.
Ne, gjithashtu, nuk dime sa peshe do te kete fjala jone por, nisur nga disa ngjarje teper te renda qe kane ndodhur ne vendin tone pas divorceve sidomos pas pabesise bashkeshortore te nje gruaje, u drejtohemi sidomos burrave shqipetare: ”Jeni te lire sikur edhe grate te kerkoni divorcin. Por mos e dhuno gruan, mos e rih mos e torturo, as fizikisht as psiklologjikisht, mos e turpero para botes, sidomos mos e vrit, madje as mos e co neper mend qe nga nje mendje lehtesi te behesh kriminel, vrasesi i nje njeriu, i nje femre, i nenes se femijeve te tu!”
Ka vajza qe duan ta zgjasin moshen e lidhjes se marteses. Edhe po te jene te fejuara qendrojne disi gjate ne kete gjendje. Tani ka filluar te praktikohet edhe bashkejetesa. (Njehere per njehere pa bere femije), thuhet. Dhe arsyetoje: ”ta gezojme pak jeten, te mos e fillojme menjehere martesen me ngarkesen dhe detyrimet e shumta qe ajo ka”. Mund te kene nje fare te drejte vetem se martesa jo vetem vonohet por demtohet. Vonohet vecanerisht lindja e femijes dhe kjo mund te jete edhe me pasoja.

----------


## J@mes

Per djalin mosha me e pershtatshme konsiderohet ajo 26-27 vjec.Kjo nenkupton qe djali te kete mbaruar shkollen,eventualisht edhe te larten dhe ndonje specializim,te kete kryer sherbimin ushtarak,te jete sistemuar si duhet ne pune,te kete nje minimum statusi social individual dhe ndonje te ardhur,te jete i pjekur dhe ne gjendje per te mare mbi vete detyrimin bashkeshortor.Nje diference prej gjashte shtate vjetesh midis bashkeshorteve te rinj konsiderohet si me e pranushmja.
Por nuk jane pa probleme edhe martesat me diference te madhe moshe midis burit dhe gruas.Le te supozojme nje martese te tille me diference 15 vjecare.Per shume kohe mund te shkoje mire e bukur.Kur vjen mosha e thyer pleqeria te buri mund te shfaqen edhe semundje kronike madje te renda.Qellon qe gruaja te kthehet ne nje asistence mjekesore te tij.Sot jo vetem ne bote po dhe ne shqiperi eshte ritur shume numuri i grave te veja ne moshe te thyer.Por dhe ne rastet e nje pleqerie relativisht normale,ne moshe te thyer,ne pleqeri,ndonese mund te mos behet fjale per divorc,ne kuptimin klasik te kesaj fjale nuk perjashtohet jete vetmitare.Burri shkeputet nga gruaja ose anasjelltas dhe shkojne ne nje pension pleqerie per te ngrysur aty vitet qe i kane mbetur.Per mendesine tone tradicionale,per praktikat tona familjare e zakonore,madje dhe per buxhetin e pleqerise,te pakten tani per tani ne shqiperi kjo ende konsiderohet nje gje e huaj dhe e pakuptimte.Ndoshta u zgjatem pak por kishim nje merak per tju thene te rinjeve qe lidhen ne martese.Mendoni per me gjate,madje dhe per moshen e thyer,per pleqerine,duke kerkuar gjithnje zgjidhjen me te mire te mundshme.Nje grua 37 vjecare nga qyteti i fjerit shkruan permes gazetes intervista ne te cilen thote:”jam e martuar dhe me kater femije,por me burrin shkoj keq.Ne shtepi une jam vete burre dhe vete grua.Burri im eshte ne nje pune private dhe nuk do tja dije as per femijet dhe as per mua.Iken ne mengjes ne oren 6 dhe kthehet ne oren 9 ose 10 te darkes.Para disa vjetesh kam njojtur nje burre,edhe ai I martuar dhe me 3 femije.Edhe ai ka probleme me gruan dhe prej kohesh ai kerkon te martohemi.Ne cast une I them po,kur mendoj per femijet me vjen keq.Si tja bej?Ai ngul kembe qe te divorcohem me burrin qe kam dhe te martohem me te.Me jepni nje drejtim se nuk di si te veproj:as andej as ketej.
Nga te dhenat e sondazhit tone rezulton se ato nuk perbejne ndonje  % te larte ne numur.Por ne fakt rastet duhet te jene me te shumta ndonese jo aq sa I fryjne medjat.Tek ne njerzit ende nuk jane cliruar aq sa te pohojne,qofte edhe gjate nje vrojtimi,aspektet intime e seksuale te jetes bashkeshortore dhe mundesine qe mossinkronizimi seksual te behet shkak per divorc.Kjo nuk na rezulton te perdoret si shkak edhe nese u referoemi vendimeve te gjykatave,pavaresisht artikujt me tituj bombastic qe botohen ne gazetat tona.
Te marim njeren nga dukurite e shumta te kesaj problematike: moslindjen e femijeve per shkak te disfunksjonit seksual.Nga vrojtimi qe u kemi bere disa cifteve te divorcuar del se ne disa raste si shkak per zgjidhjen e marteses eshte vleresuar fakti se njeri nga partnered nuk lindte femije.Gazeta shekulli botoi nje artikull te gjate per divorcet me titull:”une dua divorcing sepse ti nuk di te besh seks”.Kjo perben nje shkak por sic rezulton jo kryesorin.Madje vete permbajtja e ketij artikulli jo pa vlera,nuk perputhej me titullin bombastik te tij.Ne mjaft raste paaftesia per te lindur femije ka qene dhe mbetet nje shkak per konflikte te renda midis bashkeshorteve,te tilla qe mund te shtrojne dhe problemin e kerkimit te divorcit.Ne shqiperi ka qene zakon qe per mos lindje te femijeve te behej fajtore vetem femra,gruaja.Madje sipas te drejtes tone zakonore burrit I njihej e drejta te merte nje grua te dyte (gruaja e tij ishte e detyruar ta pranonte ate),nese gruaja nuk lindte femije,madje edhe kur ajo lindte vetem vajza por jo djem.Pra vetem grate ishin te paragjykuara,gjithcka rendonte mbi to.Paraprakisht e ne menyre aprioristike.Ka patur edhe raste kur gra,gjinekologjikisht mund te lindnin femije,te jene ndare nga burat.Kjo sepse kontrolli i gjendjes seksuale te burave nuk shtrohej si problem.Kjo praktike nisi te gjente zbatim vetem ne kohet e vona,kur filluan vizitat gjinekologjike te grave dhe meshkujve.Kuptimi I drejte dhe I sakte i ketyre gjendjeve eshte I lidhur me ate qe quhet inmpotence seksuale,me pranine e saj tek njeri apo tek tjetri bashkeshort,me shkallen e kesaj pranije dhe ndikimin e saj,Detyrimisht duhet te kalojme te shqyrtimi I kesaj problematike ne nje veshtrim seksologjik,gjinekologjik dhe andrologjik.Eshte e qarte se kopetenca jone per te bere kete analize eshte e kufizuar.Ndaj po parashtrojme ato qe na duken me me interes gjate konsultave me specialistet e kesaj fushe.Po e fillojme shtjellimin e problemit nga mashkulli,burri.Qenka bere praktike qe kur nje cift kerkon femije e drejtohet per vizite te gjinekologu,ky e fillon ekzaminimin nga mashkulli.Potenca ose inpotenca e mashkullit,qofshin si gjendje te lindura apo si pasoje e semundjeve dhe infeksioneve te ndryshme ekzaminohet lehte.Ne keto raste I semuri u nenshtrohet mjekimeve perkatese dhe vazhdon kontrollin e nevojshem mjekesor.Kur mjeku ka mbaruar pune me mashkullin radha I vjen femres.Te femra problemet mund te jene edhe me te nderlikuara.Disa femra nuk lindin menjehere,madje as shpejt,por pas disa vitesh martese,qellon edhe deri ne dhjete vjet e me shume.Ka te tjera qe kane pengesa te tjera per te lindur e qe per kete arsye kane nevoje per mjekime te vazhdueshme relativisht te gjata.Te perpiqemi te themi dicka edhe per keto probleme te cilat I trajton hollesisht gjinekologjia,por edhe psikologjia dhe sociologjia.Ato jane te interesuara per virgjerine si dukuri sociale,me te cilen lidhet seksi paramartesor I cili eshte trajtuar si nje problem etik dhe moral.Cipa e virgjerise eshte konsideruar dhe vazhdon te konsiderohet si nje shenje e paprekshmerise se femres para marteses,si tregues I ndershmerise se saj.Ne te drejten tone zakonore eshte sanksionuar e drejta e djalit per ta kthyer mbrapsh nusen e re kur ajo nuk ishte e virgjer.(kanuni i Lek Dukagjinit).Me mungesen e saj eshte justifikuar divorci 

Nje dukuri tjeter eshte dhe hiperseksualizmi,seksi me teprice si te meshkujt  ashtu dhe te femrat. Hiperseksualet e ndjejne veten thuaj se gjithmone te pangopur seksualisht ata kerkojne vazhdimisht lidhje seksuale.Sikurse hysteria seksuale,ashtu edhe hiperseksualizmi e veshtiresojne rjedhen normale te jetes seksuale,e rendojne ate sidomos kur ka mosperputhje desherash seksuale midis burit dhe gruas qe formojne ciftin bashkeshortor.Ne nje shkalle te caktuar ato mund te trajtohen nga ana mjekesore.Por luan rolin e vete edhe vetepermbajtja e bartesve te ketyre dukurive,vetedukimi I tyre.Per te fituar kenaqesi sa me te plote seksuale dhe per te aritur nje jete bipolare te shendetshme e me rendiment njeriu perdor nje larmi teknikash seksuale.Madje ne kete veshtrim ai ja kalon cdo kafshe.Njeriu eshte shneruar seksualisht ne qenien me te socjalizuar e te humanizuar.Por sic mund te shprehemi ne menyren konvencionale ai eshte edhe qenia me e prishur seksualisht me e bastarduara dhe me e degjeneruara.Kjo duket qarte nga pervetesimi dhe perdorimi prej tij nje varjacioni shume te pasur teknikash seksuale.Seksologjia ne teori por edhe ne praktike tashme i njeh teknikat kryesore seksuale qe perdoren nga njerezit,menyrat e realizimit te lidhjes seksuale.
  Divorci nje ngjarje njeheresh publike dhe personale eshte pergjithesisht i dhimbshem madje shkaktar krizash per shumicen e atyre qe e perjetojne ate.Ai perfaqeson nje tranzicion te madh ne jeten e njeriut me probleme e pasoja sociale,psikologjike,ligjore,ekonomike.Per kete arsye studjuesit jane te mendimit se divorci eshte nje tranzicion ne jeten e njeriut.Ky tranzicjon berbehet nga nje zinxhir hallkash te cilat dikush I quajtur stacione te divorcit.Cdo hallke e divorcit mund te krijoje tensione,veshtiresi e brobleme qe ndikojne mbi vete ciftin ashtu edhe mbi femijet.Shume autore kane pershkruar podele lidhur me sdadet ne te cilat kalon ai:
1.Divorci emocional: I cili shenon perkeqesimin e marteses dhe ritjen e tensionit midis partnereve.Divorci emocional con drejt ndarjes.
2.Divorci ligjor: I cili shenon fundin e marteses nga ana ligjore.
3.Divorci ekonomik ne te cilen behet ndarja e pasurise dhe e pronave.
4.Divorci bashkeprinderor I cili ka te beje me kujdestarine mmbi femijet pas divorcit.
5.Divorci social qe ka te beje me ndryshemet ne rrethin shoqeror te te divorcuareve.
6.Divorci psikologjik ne te cilin individi nderpret lidhjet e me parshme emocionale dhe perballon kerkesat e te jetuarit vetem.Pra divorci si rregull nuk eshte nje akt I vetem.Dallohen disa stacione te divorcit.Shume autore kane dalluar gjendje te ndryshme emocionale ,shpirterore,ekonomike.Te mos harojme gjithsesi ser secili prej ketyre stadeve mund te krijoje acarime,konflikte,deri dhune e skandale te cilat ndikojne mbi vet ciftin,femijet e te afermimt e tyre.
   Te dhenat e nxjera nga vrojtimi I disa cifteve te divorcuar ne 10 vjetet e fundit,flasin per 1 “trajektore”pak a shume te qarte te rruges drejt divorcit,sikurse edhe pershtatjes me jeten e re,pas tij.”Trajektorja” e divorcit nuk mund te jete nje vije e drejte.Ajo ka zikzaket apo ulje-ngritjet e veta.Per kete arsye perjudha e paradivorcit karakterizohet nga I ashtuquajturi divorc emocional,nga ddeshperimi per martesen e pa fat,nga mos besim I ndersjellte ose I njerit nga partnered ,nga ngrindjet dhe konfliktet midis partnereve nga gjendjet shpesh depressive etj.Por nje heresh kjo faze shoqerohet edhe me pa siguri me medyshje,pritje shprese per nje ndryshim te mundshem per mire te gjendjes.Kjo faze eshte ne te shumten e rrasteve mjaft dilematike.Ne te konfigurohn e bashkejetojne uljet e ngritjet,ecja drejt divorcit me stepjet dhe kthimin mbrapa.
Nuk mund te perjashtohen rrastet e divorcit akut,i ndodhur pas nje ngjarje qe trondit ne menyre te menjehershme mardhenjet bashkekohore,sic mund te jete nje rast flagrance apo nje braktisje gjithashtu flagrante.Por ne shumicen e rasteve vertetohet divorci gradual i cili karakterizohet nga i ashtuquajturi erosion i dashurise.Partneret qe shkojne drejt divorcit emocional fillojne te vene ne dukje te metat dhe anet negative te njeri-tjetrit.Ata fillojne ta pelqejne gjithnje e me pak njeri-tjetrin.Kjo shoqerohet me deshiren gjithnje e me te vogel per te ndenjur bashke,jeta intime nuk ka me vlerat e meparshme.Kjo shkon deri ne refuzim te njeri-tjetrit.Pas saj vjen marja e vendimit per zgjidhjen e marteses.
Ne legjislacionin e shume vendeve eshte sanksionuar nje kohe e domosdoshme ndarjeje fizike per te realizuar ndarjen ligjore.Ne vendin tone kjo nuk eshte parashikuar por pas vitit 1991 kjo eshte lene ne kompetence te gjykates.
Nocioni i shkurorezimit ka te beje me prishjen e nje mardhenieje intime afatgjate.Sipas studjuesve shpesh cifti ose njeri nga partnered ne cift,ne fillim nuk synon ndarjen por sidoqofte dikush behet i pari i pa kenaqur ne mardhenie me tjetrin.

----------


## Daja-GONI

> Perpara se te paraqes nje studim(sociologjik-psikologjik) lidhur me temen dua te shtroj disa pyetje per diskutim.
> 
> 1. Çfare eshte divorci?
> 2. Divorci ne vetvete cfare perfaqeson?
> *Problem juridik.
> *Problem social.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Divorc-ndarje,shkurorezim

----------


## J@mes

Zakonisht ata qe fillojne te mendojne seriozisht per divorc e konsiderojne normale qe te diskutojne me te tjeret mardhenien e tyre.Ne kete menyre ata peshojne anet e mira e te keqija te ndarjes se pritshme.Para iniciatorit te divorcit shtrohen shume pikepyetje e dilemma: me mire te ndahesh apo te vazhdosh martesen; a mund t’ia dal te jetoj vetem; a mund ti perballoj problemet financiare; si do te ndjejne femijet; a do te me japin ata te drejt? etj etj.Duke menduar per keto probleme e shume te tjera si keto,sidomos ata qe rezultojne me bilanc negativ,perpiqen te bejne martesen perseri funksionale.Per ata qe shkojne drejt ndarjes keto pyetje apo dilemma,i ndihmojne per ta bere ndarjen me te lehte.Divorci eshte si regull i paevitushem nese iniciatori bindet se pergjegjesia per vete eshte me e rendesishme se angazhimi ndaj te tjereve,sidomos ndaj bashkeshortit.
Duhet thene se shkurorezimi nuk shkaktohet vetem nga njeri prej partnereve.Shpesh edhe partneri mund te jete ne mendje me nismetarin qe lidhja duhet nderprere.Ne raste te tjera munde te ndodhe qe rolet nderohen papritur.Divorci eshte tregues I marteses se pa lumtur por ai nuk eshte nje tregues apsolut ose tregues I vetm I tyre.Kjo sepse ne numrin e te divorcuareve nuk perfshihen njerezit qe jetojne te ndare,por qe nuk jane te divorcuar ligjerisht.
Mund te thuhet se faktori afektiv edhe ne martesen shqiptare eshte bere dhe do te behet gjithnje e me shume percaktues.Nje tregues domethenes eshte dhe vrojtimi,per nga niveli ekonomik i paradivorcit,i disa cifteve te divorcuar dhjete vitet e fundit.

Ne mbarvajtjen e jetes bashkeshortore pervec vete partnereve ndikojne edhe te tjere: prinderit e djalit e te vajzes apo te aferm te tjere te tyre.Ndikojne edhe ato qe mund te quhen “forca te treat”:shoke e miq tq aferm dhe te larget.Me nje fjale mbi jeten bashkeshortore ushtrojne ndikimin e vet familja,mjedisi dhe me gjere.Ky ndikim mund te jete per mire edhe per keq madje edhe per dreq.
Marim ciftin e ri qe e fillon jeten ne shtepine e prinderve e jeton me ta.Jo vetem ne nje banese por edhe ekonomikisht.Eshte shtuar ne familje nje banor I ri qe hyn ne lidhje me pjestare te tjere te familjes.Le te shohim binomin vjere-nuse.Marrim rastin qe na duket me I mire pra kur djali shkon mire me nusen e do ate,ja ploteson deshirat.Psikologet qe jane mare me kete problem theksojne se nena “pelcet” kur sheh qe djali I saj eshte dhene shume pas te shoqes.I duket se nusja “ja ka mare” djalin.Ruajna zot ne qofte se nena e djalit ka qelluar e ve?Mungesa e burrit ne nje fare menyre e ka mesuar ta zevendesoje me lidhjet prinderore me djalin.Por duket se keto lidhje po iprish nusja.Dhe ne nje shkalle te caktuar ato jane dobesuar me te vertete.Te ne edhe ne popull kane thene:”mos e jepni vajzen nuse ne nje familje  ku nena e djalit eshte vejushe”.Ky qendrim I nenes mund te ndikoje per keq ne mardheniet e ciftit te ri.Nga ana tjeter ai mund te acaroje edhe femren mund te kultivoje te ajo shpirtin e kundershtimit.Ndaj mund te shtrohet trualli I pershtstshem per te shtruar problemit te divorcimit.
Kjo gjendje mund te krijoje nje psikoze pakendshme te dhe te demshme.Per kete teme nje bure ne moshe te re u shpre keshtu:”pas shtat vjet martese u ndava me gruan.Kemi nje femije 6 vjec.Martesen e prishi nena e nuses.Qe kur u martuam filloi te ndersente te bijen kunder meje.Kete pune e beri sistematikisht per shume vjet madje martesa uzgjidh tani qe ne u liruam shume.Femija po ritej.Ekonomikisht nuk ishim keq e kishim vene gjithcka ne vije.Por vjehra ma shkeputi te bijen.Madje edhe per vete vajzen e saj ishte e dhimshme,kur u largua me tha:”te kam dashur.Burre me te mire nuk kam per te gjetur”.Por vjehra…!cti benim asaj?
Ja nje grua qe e kam intervistuar:”Jam nje grua 31 vjecare nga korca.Jam martuar para 12 vjetesh dhe pas nje viti martese kemi lindur nje femije.Por para dy vjetesh buri im u nis per ne greqi.Ne fillim me merte shpeshne telefon dhe thoshte se jeta ne greqi eshte e veshtire.Tani thuajse nuk behet I gjalle.Mer shume rralle ne tel,jo me shume se njehere ne muaj.Thote se eshte mire.Te me besoni e kam shume te veshtire per te mbajtur veten dhe djalin.Kur djali do fillonte shkollen e mora ne telefon dhe I thashe se ai do te shkoje ne shkolle,duhet cante,librat,roba.Por ai ma prehu shkurt:nuk kam lek.Si ta shpegoj une kete?Para disa ditesh takova nje shoqen time e cila me tha me vjen keq qe jeni ndare.Une shtanga dhe I thash qe ne nuk jemi ndare.Ajo me tha qe burri yt ne greqi bashkejeton me nje prostitute dhe do te martohet me te.Une nuk dua ta shkateroj familjen dhe e mora ne telefon dhe I tregova per sa me kishte thene shoqja ime.Ai mu pergjiq se dicka ishte e vertete.Une vetem sa e shfrytezoj ate por nuk do ta mar per grua.Bisedova me njerezit e burit dhe ata me thane se keshtu po bejne te gjithe!
Kjo eshte nje nder deshmite e perditshme qe tregon prirjen e dezindegrimin e familjeve shqiptare ne kohen e sotme.Ndaj prinderit,opinioni shiqeror dhe ato qe ne I quajme “forcat e treat” do te ishte me mire qe,ne vend qe te nderyjne vend e pa vend ne jeten e cifteve,te mblidhnin forcat per ti prere rugen kesaj dukurie.

----------


## J@mes

*Roli i punonjesit social*

Punonjesi social luan nje rol te redesishem ne zbutjen apo eliminim e problemin me te cilat ndeshen individet me jeten pas divorcit.Ai vepron ne kuadrin e agjencive publike apo private.Nje nder rolet me te rendesishem te tij eshte ai keshillues.Ne mjaft raste punonjesi social ne punen e tij me individ qoft ne grup apo ne menyre individuale e ndimon ate qe te perballojne ne menyre sa me ifektive vershtiresite qe dalin para ne jeten e tyre pas divorcit.Keshillimi eshte nje sherbim qe ndahet ne disa nivele :
-keshillim martersore 
Ky lloj keshillimi ka ne qender mardhenit Burre–Grua .
Çiftet e ndara bisedojne me punonjsit social dhe kerkojne ndihme prej tije per tu riorientuar ne lidhje te tjera me kuptimplote.
-Keshillimi i Familjes
Ky perfshin tersin Burre-Grua_Femije.
Familjet shpesh kerkojne ndihme tek punonjesit social per nje komonikim sa me efektiv ne femijet e tyre pas divorcit.Punonjesi social perdor nje sere metodash ku perfshihen:
Teoria e rolit,analiza transaksionale,terapia Geshtaldiste,teoria sistemore e familjes,modifikimi i sjelljes,metoda psikoanalitike etj.
Nje rol tjeter i punonjesit social eshte dhe advokacia,Ketu punonjesi social perfaqson te drejtat e te gjithe individeve te perfshire ne lidhje ne jeten eture pas divorcit.
Menyra e ndarjes e pasuris ndermjet dy ish-bashkeshorteve,e drejta per tu kujdesur per femijet etj.
Nje rol tjeter i punonjesit social eshte ai mbeshtetes ndaj individeve te divorcuar.Ai mbeshtet ish-bashkeshortet per te vlersuar nevojat e gjithesecilit,te respektojne deshirat dhe lirit personale te ç`do anetari.

Punuar nga *J@mes_Douglas*

----------

